# My new C50



## cpulster (Nov 23, 2005)

C50 - model 2005 with HM Carbon
DA 10sp, FSA Compact, Cinelli RAM, Ksyrium ES.
Built up with red line.
Weight sub 8 KG, price tag over 6000 EUR.
Aim: right mix between comfort and race bike.

Any comments on this (be honest and critical, I love to improve the bike with your help).

Chris


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

You spared no expense! Looks great. How are those new ES wheels? My only hope is that your fitness can live up to the flash your rig gives off. We'll expect a full ride report once you get used to it. What were you riding before this?

Congrats.
brewster


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*I like the slope*

That ride looks great. I had a sloping C50 in 2004 but sold it because I thought it was stiffer than a traditional C50. Here's the replacement... 

I like the clearcoat black carbon look. Stealth...


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## dutchy (Feb 6, 2004)

*That's a nice bike!*

It's unfortunate that Colnago feel the need to remind the owner what they are riding by placing the Colnago name 10 times on the frame, I think we get the point.
Just once on the down tube would be sufficient.

Actually looking at the picture more closely it appears to have Colnago painted on the underside of the down tube? What's the point of this?

It's still a nice bike.

CHEERS.

Mark


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

Colnago is simply following a well-trod tradition. Most racing frames have their names festooned at every possible spot. The idea is to enable a spectator to instantly identify the maker, no matter how fleeting the glimpse of the frame may be, and no matter from what angle the frame was viewed. The new Credit Agricole Look scheme even has the Look name printed on the inside of the fork blades.


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

Removed


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Easyrider*

What size is your frame? 56?


----------



## EasyRider47 (Sep 18, 2005)

*Frame Size...*

Removed


----------



## toast (Jan 6, 2005)

*can't resist*



dutchy said:


> by placing the Colnago name 10 times on the frame, I think we get the point.


Actually, they put the name on the frame that many times to distract you from seeing that the front tire label does not line up with the valve stem. Thus slipping past the style police.

While we are on the front wheel, what is the red spoke for? Is it magnetic?

Pretty bike.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

oneslomofo,easyrider,cpulster...I need your help. I have a CT1 BStay and a dreamplus Bstay. But I really want a C50. Can you please help me convince myself , really sell me.


----------



## oneslowmofo (Feb 29, 2004)

*Fignon...*

I don't know if your asking if you should or shouldn't sell the others to get the C50 but the mere fact that you're askin' should answer your question. DO IT, DO IT, DO IT!

Now that's coming from a complete bike wh*re, so take it with a grain of salt.

BTW - I dig your handle. Have you seen a recent pic of Fignon? He was in a recent Pro Cycling (or CycleSport). Can you say Hair Plugs? Looks like a dolls head!


----------



## cpulster (Nov 23, 2005)

Fignon's Barber said:


> cpulster... I really want a C50., really sell me.


You want to buy my bike ? 7500 USD as shown in the first post of this thread and its yours.

Chris


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

yeah, I'm toying with the idea of selling my CT1 BStay and getting a C50. I race the dreamplus and use the CT1 for longer rides. Both are fantastic bikes. 
Yeah, fignon looks a bit husky now as well. I always liked him as a rider. He was the last frenchman with any balls. Could you imagine putting together an "All-Maden" french team of the last 20 years? Hinault, Fignon, Duclos-Lasalle, .....then who? maybe jalabert or durand?


----------

